# New Music Thread - Metal



## JMorty

Howdy Girls and Guys,

As I tend to have less and less time to find new bands (as is probably the same with most), I thought I'd start a thread and hopefully we can all share a latest and greatest. Get some new blood in our Spotify playlists.

Latest one for me is:
Parkway Drive - IRE album

Pretty solid tracks on here. Bit different from that last, Horizons, but still grand so far.
Horizons was probably my fave album from 09 and bee listening to it regularly since.

And some older gold:

Jamie's Elsewhere - They Said A Storm Was Coming.

Front to back album.

So peeps, any good metal out recently?


----------



## muzzer

It all depends on what you like really, i'm more old school (rainbow,sabbath,led zeppelin, van halen etc) but my step son is big into his metal. He likes all sorts, Slipknot mostly but also Five Finger Death Punch, Alestorm - pirate lyrics set to metal, it's fantastic - Asking Alexandria, Iron Maiden - yes they are still going -, Metallica and they are just some of the bigger names.
Best bet is to look at one of the posters for Download and then youtube anyone you think you might like. FFDP are not too bad, they did a cover of Bad Company and are fairly melodic, then of course there is Megadeth, Anthrax etc


----------



## Kimo

The ting tings


----------



## sean ryan

Iv'e been listening to Beartooth - In Between ----> 




Good tune


----------



## JMorty

muzzer42 said:


> It all depends on what you like really, i'm more old school (rainbow,sabbath,led zeppelin, van halen etc) but my step son is big into his metal. He likes all sorts, Slipknot mostly but also Five Finger Death Punch, Alestorm - pirate lyrics set to metal, it's fantastic - Asking Alexandria, Iron Maiden - yes they are still going -, Metallica and they are just some of the bigger names.
> Best bet is to look at one of the posters for Download and then youtube anyone you think you might like. FFDP are not too bad, they did a cover of Bad Company and are fairly melodic, then of course there is Megadeth, Anthrax etc


Seen Maiden, Metallica, Megadeath and Anthrax AT Download, great fest!

Do you go? It's a really well run fest. Even if people don't like Metal I reckon you'd still have a good time.

I did listen to FFDP ages ago and they didn't grow on me. I'll check em out see if my hearing tastebuds have changed.


----------



## JMorty

Kimo said:


> The ting tings


Poop mouth.

That's not my genre...*sings in style of Ting Tings*



sean ryan said:


> Iv'e been listening to Beartooth - In Between ---->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good tune


I'll check it out!

I'm off to the gym so hopefully it's very metal?


----------



## Kimo

I like mastodon

Incredible band live


----------



## JMorty

Beartooth, great band.

Also, Mastodon is a great shout.


----------



## President Swirl

Recently I've taken to just following recommendations on the tube of me. Some good stuff unearthed. Redemption, Wolverine, Sadist, Division by zero, I'm more classic and thrash at heart, but as long as it has balls, it will get in the collection.


----------



## Blackmondie

Thurisaz. Thats dead metal. Amazing band
Five finger death punch
Hollywood undead is also very good


----------



## Shiny

I've tried to convert my metal mate to screamo (i.e. proper screamo), but he's having none of it.

For me it's not far removed, it's like metal with a different under tone.

What do you metal guys reckon?

Pg99 - NSFW WORDS!


----------



## Kimo

Turisas do it for me too

You want seriously heavy then otep .... Not opeth


----------



## transtek

Going with my 16 year old daughter to see Iron Maiden in March, so that's something to look forward to! Haven't really been that much into metal since the 80's but can still appreciate it!


----------



## gt001

They were quite disappointing when I saw them in Newcastle a couple of years ago. It seemed like the crowd was too small for them to be really up for it. Not a patch on Dream Theater who I've seen live several times.


----------



## Alex_225

I'm hoping to see Maiden at Download next year, seen them live five times or so and loved them every time. Maiden and AC/DC are another couple that always seem to do flawless live shows.

As for metal bands, Five Finger Death Punch, Lamb of God and Trivium are up there with the best of the new metal bands at the moment. Their latest stuff has been excellent.

I'm loving Hatebreed at the moment as well, a band that I always listen to and go, 'Damn they're good' even when I've forgotten them. The Divinity of Purpose is awesome. Worth listening to for the choruses alone haha \m/ >< \m/


----------



## transtek

So, saw Iron Maiden last night with my daughter, supported by Anthrax and before them a new-ish band called The Raven Age (worth a look!).
It was part of their Book of Souls Latin American Tour and both dates have been sell-outs. It was really amazing and the first big concert I've been to since 1988 when I went to see INXS at the NEC (don't laugh!).
I didn't take any photos as I'm old school and go to enjoy the music not record it on my phone for someone else!
Bruce Dikinson's voice is still incredible and the whole show was breathtaking, with the different Eddies and the instrumental (read guitar) breaks or extensions to each song. Most of the songs were from the new album, with a few classics mixed in (Iron Maiden, Number of the Beast, Powerslave to name but a few).
If I can get my daughter to share some of her photos with me (which doesn't happen very often!), I'll stick up any decent ones on here.
Now why don't my ears stop ringing??


----------



## Shiny

transtek said:


> ...the first big concert I've been to since 1988 when I went to see INXS at the NEC (don't laugh!).


Lol. You are not alone! We were on the back row on the ground floor about 3 miles from the stage. Every time someone stood on a seat to try and see what was going on the security guard would push them down even though nobody was behind us. My mate had a tape recorder hidden on his body with a microphone taped to each arm to record it, spent the entire gig with both hands in the air like a Woodstock hippy. :lol::lol: oh the days before mobile phones.


----------



## muzzer

Started to get into Rammstein a lot. Their live shows are incredible, lots of pyrotecnics and as long as you don't mind the songs making no sense, unless you speak German, then they are a great band.


----------



## dholdi

muzzer42 said:


> Started to get into Rammstein a lot. Their live shows are incredible, lots of pyrotecnics and as long as you don't mind the songs making no sense, unless you speak German, then they are a great band.


+1, seen them a few times live and I've not seen anyone put on a better show.
I've looked at translations of the lyrics and they do make sense but as you say only in German.
The translation to English in most cases ( Du Hast being an exception ) aren't lyrical if that makes sense.

Play this loud


----------



## muzzer

dholdi said:


> +1, seen them a few times live and I've not seen anyone put on a better show.
> I've looked at translations of the lyrics and they do make sense but as you say only in German.
> The translation to English in most cases ( Du Hast being an exception ) aren't lyrical if that makes sense.
> 
> Play this loud
> 
> Rammstein - Ich Tu Dir Weh (Official Video) - YouTube


I have to say, my introduction to them was via XXX the film they appeared in briefly, my favourite song of theirs i've heard so far would be a 50/50 between Benzine or Engel


----------



## dholdi

Both good songs, Engel is impressive live with Till's wings.
Feuer Frei from XXX is close to being my favourite, however I honestly cant pick a favourite, there are too many that are really good.


----------



## dholdi

Kimo said:


> Turisas do it for me too


No disrespect to Boney M but ...


----------



## Alex_225

It's a super cover isn't it!!! \m/

I've recently discovered a couple of new metal bands, one is Exmortus and the other is Holy Grail.


----------



## Leebo310

Glad I found this thread!

Check out Devil Sold His Soul if you like epic/ambient sort of stuff. Amazing band who deserve to be so much bigger than they are.
The Ghost Inside are awesome too, as are Breakdown of Sanity. Latest While She Sleeps album is amazing. 
My gym playlist is made up of generally the above four bands, with a couple of Heart in Hand and As I Lay Dying tracks too.


----------



## Alex_225

Leebo310 said:


> Glad I found this thread!
> 
> Check out Devil Sold His Soul if you like epic/ambient sort of stuff. Amazing band who deserve to be so much bigger than they are.
> The Ghost Inside are awesome too, as are Breakdown of Sanity. Latest While She Sleeps album is amazing.
> My gym playlist is made up of generally the above four bands, with a couple of Heart in Hand and As I Lay Dying tracks too.


I actually saw The Ghost Inside as my cousin wanted to see them, I didn't warm to them live and yet I don't mind music of that style or heaviness.

Will check out some of those others though.

Just been listening to Disturbed's cover of The Sound of Silence. Bloody epic!


----------

